# new xd owner



## misticb6 (May 27, 2009)

hey everyones. i just purchased a new sa xd 9mm service model as my first handgun. i have been reading a little in these forums and i am pleased to hear about the good things about these guns. is there any good websites i should also know about to show me good gun cleaning techniques and diagrams for my gun and stuff like that. and suggestions are greatly appreciated. thanks . im picking her up on tuesday. i already bought some ammo.. lol (couldnt wait):smt1099


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats! :smt023



misticb6 said:


> i already bought some ammo.. lol (couldnt wait):smt1099


Was there more? Can you go buy some more and send it to me? LOL

I can't find ammo ANYWHERE!

Anyways...be sure to post pictures when you bring it home. :smt033


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Congrats on your XD. You won't be disappointed and you picked a very good round for your first handgun. You'll find that the take down and cleaning of the XD is so simple, even a caveman can do it.:anim_lol:



BeefyBeefo said:


> I can't find ammo ANYWHERE!


+1 on that...go to my local Wallyworld 3 times a week with no luck. Last order they had come in was this past Saturday and it was .22's. Can't even get primers to reload.:smt076


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

If you haven't already done so, please take a few minutes to familiarize yourself with the forum guidelines.
http://www.handgunforum.net/misc.php...rum_guidelines

The XD is a good gun. I had two myself. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## misticb6 (May 27, 2009)

yeah i found some blazer brass 115gr. fmj lugers at walmart for about 9$ for a case of 50. most probably be using this for the target shooting. they only let you take 6 boxes per visit. i jumped on 3 since i have never fired these rounds. thanks for all the welcomes.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

misticb6 said:


> yeah i found some blazer brass 115gr. fmj lugers at walmart for about 9$ for a case of 50. most probably be using this for the target shooting. they only let you take 6 boxes per visit. i jumped on 3 since i have never fired these rounds. thanks for all the welcomes.


If I could find some BB, I'd be buying as much as I could afford. That's my favorite range ammo at the moment.


----------



## misticb6 (May 27, 2009)

man after reading about all the ammo shortage around the country i regret not buying the 6 cases they limit you at walmart. i went last night and bought 3 and i just called now to see if they had more and they are all out. dont know when they will be reciving more.


----------

